# 1st time Boston Terrier owner. Questions on insurance, heartworm, petsmart puppy plan



## mikej411 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello,

I am a first time dog owner. I just got a 9 week Boston Terrier. I am unsure about a few things and would appreciate any help from people with experience.

1. I have read about the common genetic problems of Boston Terriers. Is it worth it to get insurance for these types of problems. Does insurance cover luxating patella and eye problems? And if so, what is a good insurance company and what are the prices like?

2. I am taking him to Petsmart's Banfield vet. They have a puppy plan that costs 450 dollars and it includes all first year shots and vaccines, and all vet visits are free in that year. I think it will save me money in the long run. The vet mentioned something about heartworm prevention pills or shots. My parents dogs never had this. Is this something new and should i get this?

3. The vet mentioned that some owners of Bostons get the stonetic nares surgery just so he can breathe better even though it is not bothering him. Should i do this? He said they wont charge me the anesthesia fee if I do the stonetic nares surgery with the nuetering that i will be getting. Stonetic nares will cost 175 and the nuetering will cost 275. So it doesnt seem like a bad deal.

4. For Bostons with Soft Palate issues, is laser surgery the best way to fix this? Is the old way dangerous?


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have experience with their plans for dogs, but we had Petsmart plans for our two cats and loved them. It was great paying a lower monthly fee and knowing almost everything was covered for the year. And yes, you DO want heartwork pills or shots. It's very important that your pup not end up with heartworms, particularly at a young age.

You'll have to check on what each individual insurance plan covers. Some don't cover genetic issues, others do. We're looking at insurance for our pup through my husband's employer.

I can't speak to the issues particular to Boston's, but hopefully a Boston owner will chime in. The dogs are adorable, though...they look so dapper!


----------



## mikej411 (Apr 15, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> I don't have experience with their plans for dogs, but we had Petsmart plans for our two cats and loved them. It was great paying a lower monthly fee and knowing almost everything was covered for the year. And yes, you DO want heartwork pills or shots. It's very important that your pup not end up with heartworms, particularly at a young age.
> 
> You'll have to check on what each individual insurance plan covers. Some don't cover genetic issues, others do. We're looking at insurance for our pup through my husband's employer.
> 
> I can't speak to the issues particular to Boston's, but hopefully a Boston owner will chime in. The dogs are adorable, though...they look so dapper!


Are there advantages/disadvantages to either the pill or shot for the heartworm?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a Boston! I don't have pet insurance, I have a savings account and a credit card, so I have no idea about coverage of genetic problems. Or PetSmart, since that wouldn't be much of a deal for me (my vet's pretty cheap).

My Boston is from a BYB and she's a genetic nightmare. She's deaf, has a grade IV heart murmur and luxating patellas. She also has allergies out the wazoo. We have, however, never had an eye related problem.

Honestly, don't go doing surgery on your puppy to fix things that aren't bothering him. If it becomes an issue later both the surgeries you mentioned will still be options, but if he's breathing okay and not fainting or collapsing after exercise, let it go. Almost all Bostons snore, snort, and make noise when they breathe. It is a sign of a soft palate, yes, but it's nothing you need to surgically correct for; it's just a fact of life with a Boston. That isn't to say wait forever, but the general recommendation is by two YEARS. At 9 weeks you don't know how he, or his airway, are going to grow. 

AND WATCH HIS WEIGHT. My Boston ballooned up over the winter. The result was NOT good for her, and we're working to get it off and condition her now. The leaner and more toned/conditioned your dog is, the better all of him will be.

And and (son of eta, here), don't use a collar, use a harness.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't have any experience with heartworm shots. All my dogs loved their heartworm pills, which were more like a treat and smelled like a dog treat. I never had any problems giving them.

The positives? Heartworm is a parasite that is transmitted through a mosquito bite and it is exactly like what it sounds like...worms...infesting your poor dog's heart. It can be fatal and prevention is so much easier than treatment.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The shots look more expensive than the pills. I think I get a year's worth of pills from Costco for $70, and I use them as training treats once a month.

Note: we used to give the pills everyday, then monthly, then chewable. So I imagine that the shot will eventually be cheaper and be the conventional prevention.


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Congratulations on your new addition  I also have two Bostons. I completely agree with CptJack- Harness over collar, and do not get surgery to fix things that are not bothering him. And yes yes yes! Watch the weight! Short faced dogs have a hard enough time breathing, let alone if you allow them to pack on the pounds.

I personally would not recommend pet insurance so young if your Boston was from a responsible breeder who has done health testing and all the other necessities. A responsible breeder wouldn't send you home with a dog with problems that they know of, especially that young. Our Bostons are 12 and 1. The 12 year old was a rescue, so no idea where she came from breeder wise, but the only problems we've had is from the occasional tumor the vet wants to cut off. Our younger one came from a responsible breeder, and has had no health problems to date. But it's always a smart idea to have some money set aside in the event of an emergency. 

I've never heard of heart-worm shots, only the pills, which my dogs take once a month.

I would like to warn you of the farts, they will clear a room, so brace yourself. And most importantly, show us some photos. Must. See. The Cuteness.


----------



## mikej411 (Apr 15, 2013)

Requested pics...
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Like the saying goes, don't fix it if it ain't broke. Both of those surguries are unnessecary unless the dog has it and its affecting his health. 

Personally I do not find pet insurance worth it with all the stipulations/rules and then it doesn't cover some things. Most will not cover things considered genetic.

He's a cute little sucker.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

AHHHHHH so amazingly cute! He looks fiesty! Heads up there is a Banfield thread around here somewhere ( I had never heard of it before) and some very strong opinions about it-- search the Forum....


----------

